# Quitting smoking... I think I have found the answer...



## mdocod (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been smoking cigs for almost a decade, and have always assumed that some day I would quit. Well, I think I finally have found a way to do it that I had to share because this could help a lot of people quit smoking.



While I am no longer smoking, I am now instead vaping as it is known in the world of electronic cigarettes. I am now 10 days cigarette free and its getting easier each day. 



The electronic cigarette is a simple device, and actually shares a lot in common with a flashlight. It's a body that holds a battery, a switch of some sort, and a heating element (think bulb filament) that vaporizes a liquid that is wicked into that heating element from a poly-fill or wool wadding of sorts. 



As I see it, the advantage to this quit-smoking method is that it delivers a similar feel as the real deal and partially satisfies the addiction to the ACT of smoking. 



If you are serious about quitting smoking I highly encourage you to go do some research on these devices and give this a try. I went straight to a big battery mod style device, which is even more like a flashlight than most ecigs in that it has a removable loose li-ion cell as its power source. I am using AW IMR14500s in my ecig. Yes its larger than a cig, but this way I have plenty of stored energy to make it through a day of vaping without dealing with battery changes and such. 



The transition in the first couple days is hard as the body adjusts to the new absorption method and the less than natural nicotine that most liquids probably use, but once adjusted, the ecig kind of replaces the cigarette as the new dirty habit. Whether or not I will be able to quit the ecig, is of far less importance than avoiding real cigarettes. While its still an addiction and a bad habit, I have been lead to believe that it is magnitudes safer than real cigarettes. Quitting vaping is also probably easier to do because there are different strengths of nicotine available for the juices, doing a step-down program is relatively straight forward and initiated by the user at any time by simply buying different juice. Also, there is juice available with no nicotine at all, so you can continue to satisfy the craving for the act and completely eliminate the chemical addiction. I see this as a step towards completely quiting that is not available in any other quit-smoking-method. 

Vaping can actually be cheaper than smoking. As far as I know, vaping is the cheapest longer term quit-smoking aid that delivers nicotine. 



Yall quit smoking now ya hear? 



Eric


----------



## nekomane (Mar 10, 2011)

Gave the e-cigs a try after reading this thread.
Thanks mdocod.

I've been smoke free for 10 days without that much effort and am confident I can quit altogether.

I saw more replies before the CPF crash, some from people who quit 'analogues' recently.

So how's it going?


----------



## 300winmag (Mar 10, 2011)

As of Feb 26 I have been smoke free for a year!!!
Cigarettes NOT smoked: 5,840
Lifetime Saved: 1 month, 22 days, 21 hours
Money Saved: $2,774.00
I still crave them to this day but I will never go back again!!!!!
I never even heard of these E-cigs until I read your post a few 
months ago but since then I have told quite a few people about them.


----------



## stickx (Mar 11, 2011)

The answer is to not have the next cigarette. I quit cold turkey 4 different times for 6 months each time before I figured out that I couldn't have even 1 cigarette. I would have "just one" and within a week I was back up to 1-2 packs a day. That was when they only cost 50 cents a pack. Now days I would go broke.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 11, 2011)

You hot wire guys...


----------



## doktorziplok (Mar 11, 2011)

i quit 2 years ago, after smoking for 14 years. i tried nicotine gum, and that didn't work for me. i ended up using lozenges. 

you can't quit if you aren't committed to it. don't ever think that you can have one at the bar, or keep a pack stashed for "emergencies."


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 11, 2011)

kelmo said:


> You hot wire guys...


good one kelmo! 
Congratulations to all who quit. The ecig sounds like a good device, and once you can give that up you are left with a bunch of 14500 Li-ions - hmmm I wonder what they could be used for?


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm in the process of quitting chewing tobacco after doing it for 22 years. Kodiak/Grizzly. I got a bunch of mint snuff which satisfies the physical "chewing" habit. The problem is, I love doing it. I love chewing tobacco. God help me I love it. So the mint stuff is helping a lot. I'm down to 3 pinches of the real stuff a day. I had been doing a can plus a day. We'll see. I'm on my last can of the real stuff as I write this. I have a lot of respect for anyone who can quit.


----------



## was_jlh (Mar 12, 2011)

i quit almost 22 years ago cold turkey ( pack and a half a day ) because we were having our first baby. one thing that helped me for some reason was drinking white milk. i didnt drink it much before and i dont anymore, but it helped for some reason. and 22 years later i still crave one if i'm around a smoker.


----------



## radio2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is my quit date as I have smoked for 30 years and just had a chest X-ray.
I was scared to hear the results but the doctor said no cancer and no emphasazima and I had dirty lungs but if I quit it will change for the better and in 9 years will be 90%. So I see this as a second chance in life.


----------



## redaudi (Mar 15, 2011)

quitting sucks, it's the hardest stupid thing i've ever done. 

I have an E cigarette, and it definitely helps. 

Now if i could only find the stupid charger for the battery on it...


----------



## Kremer (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks to mcdod and others I've been combustion-free for over a month now (2 days after my e-cig arrived in the mail). I picked up a Joye eGo and some eGo-T parts for it and other stuff. I have really been into it.


----------



## USACelt (Mar 18, 2011)

My wife has been smoke free for a year now and has been using the e-cigs. It was the only way she could quit. She was one of those that got a charger with unprotected 14500 battery, so far no problems. She quit picking on me about my flashlights after she saw the e-cig folks.


----------



## jforbush (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the post....I decided that I was going to quit a week ago. I had been smoking for almost 20 years. I was getting low on my last pack and I decided that I was done...no gum, no patch no nothing..... My GF said that it was almost impossible to quit without the aid of something. I decided that I was done and I am done...

The Ecig might be a great solution to help my GF to quit....thanks for posting up your success story and giving me the idea to help her out.


----------



## SaVaGe (Mar 20, 2011)

Chantix worked for me. its been 1 month now.


----------



## Marmaduke (Mar 20, 2011)

It seems ecigs are being banned at all the same places as regular cigarettes for no good reason other than they "look" like real cigarettes and second hand water vapor "might" be hazardous.


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 20, 2011)

I used the patch and the dreams on it were incredible, the most vivid ever. Would wear the patch for that alone, but really did not quit with it, I started back up after. But a year later I decided I wanted to quit, and did, cold turkey, and it has been 10 years since I had one. 

The key for me and most people I know is to want to quit. Really want to, not just I should quit, no method would work until you get to that point. After that, a good method will help and you will be successful.


----------



## savagemann (Mar 22, 2011)

Are those things direct drive?
How many lumens do the tips put out?
I'll have to see if I can mod my e-cig with an XML.......= )



On a serious note, they actually work really well if you WANT to quit smoking.


----------



## s15project (Mar 22, 2011)

Got one of these as a present for christmas. And I've been smoke free since Jan 1st. It helped with the nicotine craving but what I seem to miss the most is having something in my hand. I've kinda been putting down the e-cig too just because I've been too busy to carry it around and pay attention to keeping it charged. But find myself playing with a pen or my keys or something.

Now I guess I have to work on being less fidgety and I'll be all good.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Mar 24, 2011)

I can add my experience with ecigs. I was a full time, dedicated cigarette smoker. A pack a day of Marlboro Reds, for 16 years, and I loved every god damn one of those cigarettes. I never tried to quit, and I laughed at those smokers who tried to quit every other month, and those who pretended to think smoking was bad or whatever. I put my cigarettes out on "no smoking" signs, and deliberately blew smoke in the faces of people who fake coughed at smokers.

Anyway, so as a smoker who loves smoking, and had no desire to quit, I originally read about ecigs from a thread on AR15.com. They looked interesting so I did some research and decided to try them, so, possibly, I could smoke those too. I got a starter kit, came up with an EDC ecig management system (which is easy enough to do), and started vaping. I kept a pack of real cigarettes and a lighter in my pocket the whole time, so I could always smoke if I wanted to (this was important to me). From the first day, I just smoked the ecig, and stopped smoking cigarettes (which you don't have to do, I just did it to try it). I had no problem not smoking cigarettes, and just smoking the ecig. Got my nic fix, got my oral/manual fixation handled, got my behavioral addiction sated.

Some things I liked about it were that I could do it indoors wherever I was: movie theaters, grocery stores, non-smoking people's houses, etc. Not only did no one mind, but if I cupped it in my hand, no one even knew. No smell of cigarettes. No more having to go outside in the cold or the rain. I could just take a hit or two, and then put my "cigarette" down on my desk or into my pocket, and neither be committed to smoking an entire cigarette, nor have to waste any. Great party trick if you hang out with other smokers (they're all very curious). Substantially cheaper than cigarettes.

After about 3 months, though, I kinda got tired of it and just put it down, and didn't pick it up again. I gave it to my brother in law, who promptly broke it. But that $100 starter kit (including 30ml of juice) would have lasted me about 6 months. I got the 12mg juice, because I didn't want it to be so strong that I couldn't smoke all the time..

That was over a year ago. I'll still smoke a cigarette when I hang out with a smoker, which is probably once a month. Other than that I'm smoke free and don't mind it a bit.

Oh, and I didn't see anyone above link the forum: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/

I recommend giving it a try, even if it's only to get something additional to smoke.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 24, 2011)

smoked for 25 years, quit last year right after new year, have not had a sig. since, quit cold turkey, no pill, gums, or patches.


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I smoked for 20 years or so, then found inspiration to quit when my dad passed from emphysema. Then I realized that I was not setting a good example for my 10 year old kids. Been smoke free for the last 20 years.

I discovered several key things about smoking that helped me. 

1) The addiction includes a closed cycle where withdrawal (after a few hours) causes anxiety which causes you to smoke which cures the withdrawal for an hour, then starts again. The danger is that you come to think that smoking is THE cure for any anxiety, even months or years after you have quit.

2) After a while, the taste of smoke becomes "normal". You begin to associate the lack of that taste with withdrawal. That's why you eat or drink and then have to have an 'after dinner' smoke.

3) You can not really have just one cigarette after you quit. It restarts that cycle of hourly withdrawal again. 

4) A lot of the time one smokes at programmed intervals. When driving to work, for instance, one will usually light up at the same intersection or as soon as the engine starts. "One last one before..." is also very common. One before bed, one before dinner, etc.

The #1 thing that helped me stay smoke free was the realization that smoking did NOT help with stress. Well, not unless the stress was from tobacco withdrawal. 

Daniel


----------



## nekomane (Mar 27, 2011)

I smoked less than a pack a day but for nearly 25 years. Tried quitting a few times, the longest for a month but it never lasted.
A few years ago, I even started a thread in the Cafe asking how to quit, but was glad to see it sink out of sight when I just couldn't quit.

Then, about 2 months ago, I noticed a very bad aftertaste from some cigarrettes picked up duty free in Haiti. Counterfiet? I dunno. I smoked all of them anyway and returned to buying locally for $12.50 a pack but also noticed this thread, and out of curiousity ordered an e-cig starter kit.
Received the kit and experimented for a day, but suddenly needed to travel for some work I knew that was going to be very stressful. I wasn't used to using/charging/maitaining the e-cig yet, so left it at home and went back to cigarettes for the 2 weeks.

A few days into the trip I started suffering from an uncontrolable cough and was hacking up lots of junk too. This had never happened before.
On one occasion, I had to hang up the phone because I couldn't continue the conversation. 
I woke up in the middle of the night several times coughing too, and when it finally calmed down, I could envision myself years from now lying in bed wheezing and coughing just to breathe. The experience spooked me and made me realize how you take your health and basic things like breathing for granted. The bad aftertaste I experienced may have been a preliminary warning. This time my body was getting angry. Still couldn't stop smoking then and there, but upon returning home, I decided it was time to quit and started to use the e-cig to cut down on the cigarettes. 

For a week or so I smoked a cigarette or 2 a day along with the e-cig, and have been completely smoke free for nearly a month now. 
Breathing better and can feel my lung capacity improving (recovering?). I want to start jogging again. Went for a full health checkup too.

Like the OP mentioned, I will stress that e-cigs may be better than smoking, but *it is just another bad habbit*. They are relatively new so there is no knowing what the long term effects of using them are either. *If you are not a smoker now, don't even think about trying the e-cigs*.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Biker Bear (Mar 28, 2011)

One of the things I rarely see pointed out is that nicotine is a "stimulus barrier" - that is, for someone who works in a hectic, noisy, distracting environment nicotine actually makes it easier for that person to screen out the distractions and focus on the work. That's why for many people when quitting nicotine, they suddenly find the world a much more abrasive, stressful place.

It's not a replacement stimulus barrier, but for anyone quitting smoking I'd suggest looking into using theanine to help with the jitters, etc. It's the calmative amino acid that occurs naturally in green tea, and it's about as harmless and non-addictive as anything can be - and yet, it works surprisingly well at helping reduce stress. I had a friend who was prescribed Xanax for stress - but that just meant he started worrying about becoming dependent on the Xanax. I told him about theanine, he gave it a try - and said it was almost as effective for him as the Xanax, but without the worry about getting "hooked" on it.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 4, 2012)

*Here's a great "Stop Smoking" method for those interested thats very easy!*

I have smoked cigarettes since the 80's when I was in my mid teens! We moved up to Pa when I was 12, and just about every kid around us who were my age or older had already experimented with smoking cigs, and etc.... I knew nobody, and needed to make friends, so when in Rome....

I have only made 3 attempts at quitting, with this being the 3rd. I tried to quit at age 18 for a month, then went to a party, got buzzed on beer(like every weekend then), and started smoking again. Then I didnt try againt til 2001, when I got a prescription for Nicotrol inhalers which look like a white plastic whistle that hold a cartridge that contains nicotine on a spongy material inside, and when you take a drag on it, microscopic nicotine particles are transported into your throat, where its absorbed through your throat and mouth. That lasted a year, then I started smoking again because I still hung around smokers, and still drank on weekends occasionally, so I got hooked again immediately.

But this time I didnt even plan on quitting. What happened was, about a months ago my Mother heard an advert about a hypnotist who was coming to the city to do a conference where he would hypnotize the audience or some such bizz, and then you'd miraculously quit. Problem was that my Mother's next door neighbor told her that he quit after seeing a hypnotist like this guy, so my Mom wanted me to go. I promised to look into it, and then promptly forgot all about it! This disappointed my Mom, so I had remembered being linked to e-cigarette websites through cpf members who had listed these e-cig dealers as sources of Li Ion batteries.

So I started looking into it mainly as a way to be able to get my nic-fix without constantly having to walk outside to smoke! So after a few hours of research, I bought was is technically called an Ego-T e-cigarette. If I had done a few hours more research, I would have discovered that there is a newer version of this basic model called the Ego-C. Its a little cheaper to maintain, but other wise the same. This is a medium sized e-cig. There are also larger variable voltage models with different names, but I started with the mid sized Ego-T. These are sold under different names, and mine was bought from Totally Wicked and called the "Tornado-Tank kit"(Ego-T). It was on sale at Totally Wicked in August for $54, but not now I dont think. Its about 1/2" diameter, and 5" long.

I had never seen any of these medium to large e-cigs, and all I had seen before were the smaller disposable e-cigs sold at convenience stores for $10 or whatever, and they look like cigarettes. They are about the same size as a cigarette too(small). Problem is, they have very limited power, and limited battery capacity. The disposable ones will only last roughly 2 days for the average person, and not work all that well. The non-disposable medium to large models are much better though. My Tornado T came with 2 batteries and 2 atomizers. Each battery will hold a charge long enough to last a full day of use, maybe more, then you re-charge it while using the 2nd battery. If you look around, you should be able to find an Ego-T or better yet and Ego-C complete kits for no more than about $50-$55(maybe less), which should include 2 batteries(650mah), 2 atomizer cones( an Ego-C should also contain 5 extra removable atomizers), a wall plug, a USB battery charger, a box to store it, some extra 1.1ml tanks, usually filled with e-liquid. 

The "T" in Ego-T stands for tank. There is a 1.1 ml tank at the top of it, which forms the mouthpiece, and holds the "e-liquid", which is vaporized by the atomizer into a vapor that looks just like smoke, and contains nicotine(or not), and you can choose what level of nicotine you want or need to quit. Typically people start out high, then gradually lower their nicotine level, and then some people quit using the e-cig altogether, and some continue to use it without nicotine mixed into the e-liquid. Thats because there are literally thousands of different flavored e-liquid as well as do-it-yourself flavor concentrates and diluents that you can mix yourself for your own custom flavors. Its cheaper to DIY too. 

So anyway, once I got mine in the mail, with some e-liquid samples, etc., I immediately started using it, and I ended up smoking 2 more cigarettes that night, then one more the next day, then I quit cold turkey without even planning to do so! So its now been 2 weeks since I received the kit, and its been great! I've ordered more flavor samples, and tried improving them by adding different non-nicotine flavors, etc.

But most importantly, its been unbelievably easy to quit. The e-cig has literally done about 95% of the work. I have only had minor craving for regular cigs, and it only last seconds when it does happen, and I just take a couple drags, or vapes off the e-cig and the craving disappears. These light cravings only happened about maybe 1-2 times per day for the first week, but again, they are easy to deal with and dont last long, and now I have not had a craving for a regular cig for days!

Now I have listened to a couple nay-sayers about these e-cigs and these people make negative comments without any knowledge about them, but they will say "You are just trading one fetish for another by doing this, and you are still getting nicotine into your system". To that I always say "Are you suggesting that I'd be better off smoking and taking in nicotine, AND tar, AND carbon monoxide, AND the other 4,000 chemicals that are released by tobacco smoke"? Of course they always say no.... :shakehead

Small, controlled amounts of nicotine 'might' be slightly detrimental to your health in some ways, but its probably not much worse than drinking alcoholic beverages occasionally. Plus, it is CERTAINLY not nearly as bad for you as smoking, and thats the point! If it can help you quit this dangerous habit that will probably eventually kill you, then its a good thing!:thumbsup:

I have watched a few news segments where they ask doctors whether "vaping" is a good idea, and so far every one that I have watched has said that it is a good thing if it helps you quit smoking!

**Note: There are quite a few other kits and systems that you can choose from, and just like flashlights, some people prefer other systems, while others like the Ego T or C to start with because it is almost infinitely upgradeable. Go to: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Here's a great "Stop Smoking" method for those interested thats very easy!*

HighlanderNorth, 

Congratulations on quitting! Hopefully more CPF's will be able to as well. Thanks for the information.

~ chance


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Here's a great "Stop Smoking" method for those interested thats very easy!*

i wanted to try those e cigs, but ended up quiting before i had a chance to buy them, i have not smoked for almost 3 years now. and unlike many ppl that quit, i have no problem with ppl smoking next to me. i don't belive that smelling cigs, outside and even indoors is any worst than smelling paint or campfire. if you get stock with 6 pl in an elevator for hours, and they all smoke, than it is a different story.
but anyway congrads to ts, on quitting. first year is the hardest. fight urges anyway you can. it'll get better after a year or so.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Here's a great "Stop Smoking" method for those interested thats very easy!*

I got me one of the 18650 mods, with future intention of making a 510-to-p60 adapter lol. That project never took off, but it did help. I'm the type who likes to organize my gadgets and gizmos, and having all the different flavors and cartos, and keeping up with them, it is actually part of the calmingness of this hobby. Also, you can get juices with steadily decreasing amounts of nico, and even just flavored juices too. It feels more like hookah than smoke, too. Well, just thought I'd add my experience. IMO, anything that helps you quit smoking is good for you, as I imagine that the smoke is more dangerous than the nicotine.


----------



## brianna (Sep 5, 2012)

Marmaduke said:


> It seems ecigs are being banned at all the same places as regular cigarettes for no good reason other than they "look" like real cigarettes and second hand water vapor "might" be hazardous.



They are being banned because the vapor contains class A carcinogens just like real cigarettes. There is no safe level of second hand exposure to class A carcinogen.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Diethylene glycol was detected in one cartridge at approximately 1%. Diethylene glycol, an ingredient used in antifreeze, is toxic to humans.
Certain tobacco-specific nitrosamines which are human carcinogens were detected in half of the samples tested.
Tobacco-specific impurities suspected of being harmful to humans—anabasine, myosmine, and β-nicotyrine—were detected in a majority of the samples tested.
The electronic cigarette cartridges that were labeled as containing no nicotine had low levels of nicotine present in all cartridges tested, except one.
Three different electronic cigarette cartridges with the same label were tested and each cartridge emitted a markedly different amount of nicotine with each puff. The nicotine levels per puff ranged from 26.8 to 43.2 mcg nicotine/100 mL puff.
One high-nicotine cartridge delivered twice as much nicotine to users when the vapor from that electronic cigarette brand was inhaled than was delivered by a sample of the nicotine inhalation product (used as a control) approved by FDA for use as a smoking cessation aid.



http://www.yourlawyer.com/topics/overview/Electronic-Cigarettes


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 7, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> Diethylene glycol was detected in one cartridge at approximately 1%. Diethylene glycol, an ingredient used in antifreeze, is toxic to humans.
> Certain tobacco-specific nitrosamines which are human carcinogens were detected in half of the samples tested.
> Tobacco-specific impurities suspected of being harmful to humans—anabasine, myosmine, and β-nicotyrine—were detected in a majority of the samples tested.
> The electronic cigarette cartridges that were labeled as containing no nicotine had low levels of nicotine present in all cartridges tested, except one.
> ...




The last 3 of 6 complaints are mostly non-issues becuase most people I have talked to and most people over at ecf forums dont buy pre-filled cartridges. Besides, the pre-filled cartridges that have inconsistent amounts of nicotine probably came from inconsistent Chinese sources. There are plenty of US and UK sources who actually measure this stuff in labs. Besides, like I siad, most people dont use those cartridges anyway. I either buy American made, American mixed e-liquids which are mixed using a known quantity of nicotine, or I mix my own liquids using a known quantity of nicotine. Thats wipes out all of the last 3 issues.

If a known carcinogen was found in "1" cartridge, that again, was probably a Chinese product. I dont buy from China, and again. most people dont use cartridges.

Next: Tobacco specific impurities. The only way that could exist is in extracted e-liquiids made from tobacco leaf. But most e-liquids arent extracted from tobacco. Most tobacco flavored e-liquids arent even tobacco based in reality. Some are though, but they are extracted in lab situations. Is it possible that a minor amount of a carcinogen or 2 are in some of these products? Probably. Most? No.


Lastly, another mention of tobacco specific impurities. I have no idea how my PeachBerry fruit flavored e-liquid or my cappuccino, Smarty Pants, White Peach, Tiramisu, coffee, or honeysuckle would have ANY tobacco specific impurities considering that none of them are made or extracted from tobacco. Again, most arent.

The nicotine that is used in most e-liquids can be easily purchased from UK or USA, where it contains only nicotine and diluents like food grade vegetable glycerin. 

So is your argument that we should maybe ban e-cigs because of the slight possibility that a minor number of Chinese made cartridges that most people dont use "might" contain a tiny number of chemicals that are known carcinogens, which would force people to go back to cigarettes, which contain FAR, FAR, FAR more carcinogens than some e-cigs may contain, and are FAR worse from a second hand standpoint? 

There is no evidence that there is ANY second hand risk due to vaping, unless you are kissing the person and you take a drag, then blow it into that other person's mouth... Otherwise I dont how a water vapor that disperses almost immediately(unlike cig smoke) can somehow transfer nicotine to others(?)

Besides, if we are truly worried about carcinogens and poisons, then we should be much more worried about all the chemicals under our sinks, in our closets, in our bathrooms, etc. Just about everything you use to clean around your house can kill you! Should we ban it all?

Nicotine is also present in many other stop-smoking cessation products that people other than the primary user can get hold of and use improperly. Nicotine is available and sold in insecticides too in much higher concentrations!

The point of e-cigs is, if it helps people quit a habit that is not only MUCH, MUCH worse for their health, and the health of those around them, and terrible for our health insurance system due to the health related costs that are passed on to everyone, then maybe, just maybe its better to allow something that 'might be' a tiny fraction(and I mean tiny!) as unhealthy as tobacco products to help people quit those much more unhealthy products which will make life better for us all!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yet another here who quit smoking using e-cgs (3~4 years now). My opinion...easiest best way to quit.


----------



## brianna (Sep 10, 2012)

Troll post removed, not for the content but for the the disrespectful way your post was presented - Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 10, 2012)

^ :tsk: [h=3]4. Flaming/Baiting/Trolling/Banning[/h]None of these will be tolerated. In most instances, you will be asked by a moderator to edit your post. However, warnings may not always be given. It is up to the discretion of the moderator based on the content in question. If you decide to ignore the moderator, you will be banned until such time as the problem is corrected. Attempts to circumvent being banned by reregistering under another name will be considered a blatant disregard for the rules of these forums and subsequent usernames will also be banned. In addition, the attempts to circumvent the rules will not go favorably for you when/if you should ask to be unbanned.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 10, 2012)

actually your post makes you more stupid that any cigaret will.
i can name thousands ppl that smoke\smoked, and they are light years ahead of you in brain dept. Albert Einstein was one of them.
take a chill pill.


----------



## brianna (Sep 10, 2012)

When Albert Einstein smoked the dangers of smoking were not know. They did not know radioactive substances were being inhaled. Or that they were altering DNA by the class A carcinogens in tobacco. 

We do know this now. Even Obama thinks he was stupid for ever starting. I make a valid point that people that smoke are very stupid today. You calling me stupid because I point the dangers out to you is just mean.


----------



## Norm (Sep 11, 2012)

Quotes of the troll post removed. - Norm


----------



## H-Man (Sep 11, 2012)

I need to thank you people who are trying to give up smoking. Working on smoker's computers sucks, the tar builds up in the keyboard, heat sink, and every porous surface.


----------



## Evosil98 (Sep 11, 2012)

I smoked for 10 years and quit using e-cigs. I've been smoke free for 9 months and vape free for 3 months.


----------



## brianna (Sep 11, 2012)

One thing I want to make very clear is the fact the E Cig is not safe. It is just as dangerous as tobacco 2nd hand smoke. When nicotine from the E cig along with other chemicals emitted from vapor, mix with trace elements in the air it pollutes the air with even more class A carcinogens then tobacco. The vapor does not contain the carcinogen. The change occurs when the vapor is mixed with trace elements in the air. Also a coating containing class A carcinogens sticks to the floor, walls, ceiling, air ducts. Tobacco does this as well, but American E cig residual contamination is even worse. 

Yes the world is full of bad stuff, car exhaust, factory emissions, but none of it is classified as a class A Carcinogen for which only 7 substances in the world get this designation. The class A even alters DNA just like a non stop X ray. 

Vapor everywhere they say. Give a entire building lung cancer and they wont even know you did it.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 11, 2012)

brianna said:


> When Albert Einstein smoked the dangers of smoking were not know. .


lmao, it is pretty much common sence, no study needed for someone with even half a brain, that product of any burning isn't healthy to inhale, and actually it was very well known, hitler and nazis had studies done, and had huge antismoking campain. very similar to what bloombeg doing now. educate yourself.


----------



## brianna (Sep 11, 2012)

I can only quote facts and truths. For you to tell me to educate myself on your ( Imao) that is not going to happen. I am finished contributing to this thread nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 11, 2012)

brianna said:


> Even Obama thinks he was stupid for ever starting. I make a valid point that people that smoke are very stupid today.



Thanks for the chuckle, Brianna.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 11, 2012)

Was it Samuel Clemens who quipped, _"Anyone can quit smoking...I've done it a thousand times...?"_

I quit many, many years ago. I think this is an interesting subject. IMO *successfully* quitting smoking is a nearly always a *learned behavior* whether we realize it or not. Most that I knew who have successfully quit often failed in their early attempts.

Those who cannot quit are those who quit quitting before they have learned enough about themselves and cigarettes to mount a successful endeavor. Those who initially fail to quit and consider themselves failures because of it are doomed to learn nothing about the complexities of the process.

A few months ago I told a friend who was trying to quit that the single most important thing when you slide back into smoking is to not feel like a failure. Accept that quitting is difficult and decide ahead of time that if you slip up *you'll learn from it* and take what caused you to slip and fold it into a new plan to quit. Anyone who may keep trying to quit over the long haul will have a better chance of success than those who feel like failures. A month later he thanked me for the advice.

I personally knew *Lynn Smith* back in the 1970s when he began *"D-Day"* which evolved into what is now called *"Great American Smoke Out."* The genius of Smiths plan was that it allowed one to keep trying to quit without feeling like a failure.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 26, 2012)

brianna said:


> One thing I want to make very clear is the fact the E Cig is not safe. It is just as dangerous as tobacco 2nd hand smoke. When nicotine from the E cig along with other chemicals emitted from vapor, mix with trace elements in the air it pollutes the air with even more class A carcinogens then tobacco. The vapor does not contain the carcinogen. The change occurs when the vapor is mixed with trace elements in the air. Also a coating containing class A carcinogens sticks to the floor, walls, ceiling, air ducts. Tobacco does this as well, but American E cig residual contamination is even worse.
> 
> Yes the world is full of bad stuff, car exhaust, factory emissions, but none of it is classified as a class A Carcinogen for which only 7 substances in the world get this designation. The class A even alters DNA just like a non stop X ray.
> 
> Vapor everywhere they say. Give a entire building lung cancer and they wont even know you did it.




You mentioned that you arent coming back here, so I doubt you'll see this, but I have to disagree with your assertion that e-cig vapor is somehow even more harmful to the user or to the alleged 2nd hand user. Secondly, I know people who have been vaping now for over a year, and they dont see any residual buildup around their primary vaping areas, nor do I, and when I'm at home late in the evening, I am usually in my office or bedroom watching TV or on the computer at my desk, and I have looked for residue and found no sign of it after 5.5 weeks of use.

Next, you mentioned that there are only 7 class A carcinogens, and one of them is found in e-cig vapor, but you didnt mention the particular chemical in question, nor did you mention your source for this claim. 

I have watched top, nationally known doctors talk about this subject after looking through the available facts, and I've never heard anything about such a problem. I find it a bit hard to believe that vegetable glycerin or Propylene Glycol somehow form one of the worlds worst poisons when they come in contact with air, both of which are used in our food industry and are completely safe or they wouldnt be labeled by the FDA as such. Also, If its nicotine that somehow forms a terrible poison when it combines with air, then it would the same in the form of 2nd hand smoke, because its still nicotine. _I've never heard of any of that..._

Please leave a link or proof when making such a bold, scary claim....


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 26, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Was it Samuel Clemens who quipped, _"Anyone can quit smoking...I've done it a thousand times...?"_
> 
> I quit many, many years ago. I think this is an interesting subject. IMO *successfully* quitting smoking is a nearly always a *learned behavior* whether we realize it or not. Most that I knew who have successfully quit often failed in their early attempts.
> 
> ...




My whole philosophy when it came to quitting, was that if I tried and failed too many times, it would make it that much easier to justify future failures, because thats how addiction works. When you are addicted to something, especially when its both psychically AND psychologically addicting, then your brain will work very hard to try and find excuses to justify "just one more"! So if I were to repeatedly fail when trying to quit, I figured that it would make failing easier to do.... But, that too^ is probably just another subconscious attempt at justifying and perpetuating an addiction!

So I only tried to quit 3 times in over 25 years! This being the 3rd try. In other words, the first time I tried to quit was way back in 1986, just 1.5 years after I began smoking, then I didnt try again til 2001. So only 2 attempts in 27 years. Also, I had pretty much decided that I like smoking and I didnt want to quit.

But this time, I didnt even really plan on quitting, it just kinda happened. Now I'm glad it did.


----------



## TedTheLed (Sep 30, 2012)

best made, best designed, and best priced vaporizer on the market:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002U3T7F4/?tag=cpf0b6-20

$ 115.00 at the moment, the price keeps going up and down. 

Put any kind of herb or tabacco product you like in it. It heats the stuff up to anywhere between 0 and 500 degrees f.
..since the stuff doesnt ignite, ie. burn, you are not technically "smoking" products of combustion, saving you from hundreds of toxic substances. 
In California it's legal to put weed in there, and the effect is a fantastic, pure high without the fog of toxic smoke; it's VAPOR! and of course there is far less irritation to the throat and lungs.

You'll love it.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 1, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> ...So I only tried to quit 3 times in over 25 years! This being the 3rd try. In other words, the first time I tried to quit was way back in 1986, just 1.5 years after I began smoking, then I didnt try again til 2001. So only 2 attempts in 27 years. Also, I had pretty much decided that I like smoking and I didnt want to quit.
> 
> But this time, I didnt even really plan on quitting, it just kinda happened. Now I'm glad it did.


You're making my point. Had you not tried two more times you would have failed.

I think that there are *far more* who fail, quit once, and are never able to even try to quit again.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 1, 2012)

The three methods I've heard for quitting smoking that worked were:
1) Decided to quit, carried an unlit cigarette and was over and done with a 2 pack a day habit. The same person told me that you can do what you decide to do.
2) Started going to school after decades in the workforce and just naturally forgot to smoke during the day because it seemed wrong to smoke at school. Then decided that since dropping from a couple packs a day, to a cigarette in the morning and one or two at night, it shouldn't be that much harder to leave out the other two or three a day.
3) Friends son asked him to quit, so he did. Hard to do for himself, easy to do for the kid.


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 1, 2012)

yes, well Ive said it before about alcoholism; you will backslide; expect to fail, because you will fail..and the failure is the success because you cant fail unless you try..every person who is a dozen years sober today has failed many, many times.. that person can be you.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 2, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> yes, well Ive said it before about alcoholism; you will backslide; expect to fail, because you will fail..and the failure is the success because you cant fail unless you try..every person who is a dozen years sober today has failed many, many times.. that person can be you.


The assumption of failure is wrong and the first person mentioned in my above post is one example of proof. He decided to quit smoking, and did. Most people will fail, and as Ted says, don't lose heart, but rather than assuming failure as a foregone conclusion, assume rather that if you intend to succeed, you will; on first try, or after many, if you don't give up, you will succeed. 

Do not expect to fail - expect to succeed.


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 2, 2012)

my experience in life defers to what you heard from a friend..om shanti.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 3, 2012)

There are no absolutes - nantene.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 3, 2012)

yes life differs, and ppl find different approaches\motivations to accomplish their goals. 
imo anyone can achieve anything they really want, but the trick is you have to want it really bad. everyone who failed quit smoking, they just didn't want it bad enough this time. when they do, they will quit, i have no doubts about it.


----------



## Travers (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Eric,
Great read and like to share some tips to quit smoking here.
Set a quit day, make it special for you and ask your family members and friends to support you. Don't buy cigarettes and avoid going to places where you might found smokers. Keep money you would spend on cigarettes in a saving jar and plan for a treat tomorrow. Start some sport, exercise or any physical activity.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 11, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> The assumption of failure is wrong and the first person mentioned in my above post is one example of proof. He decided to quit smoking, and did. Most people will fail, and as Ted says, don't lose heart, but rather than assuming failure as a foregone conclusion, assume rather that if you intend to succeed, you will; on first try, or after many, if you don't give up, you will succeed.
> 
> Do not expect to fail - expect to succeed.




Yeah, with everything in life it helps to be positive. You probably shouldnt get yourself down too much if you do fail while trying to quit an addiction, but at the same time, you dont want to mentally prepare for failure so that you expect to fail or so that your subconscious uses the failure expectation to justify taking one more drink or one more smoke. Thats how addiction works and why its difficult to quit any addicting substance, because your mind will play tricks on you and you will find excuses to fail!


----------



## scottinarctic1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought I would share. I found this forum by a link on a vape site discussion. They recommended a new hobby to help the idle thoughts and need for replacement therapy from the agony of quitting smoking.This site has given me something to do instead of pondering the need to smoke analog cigs.I have been analog free since March 6th and will never go back. BTW, you guys are just as addicted to lights as they are vape mods. The similarties are shocking.


----------



## harro (Jun 15, 2014)

Just a slightly different spin on this subject. My sister and brother-in-law were both very heavy smokers ( probably damage already done ages 47 and 48 ). It wasn't unusual for them to average about $200 AUD a week on smokes. The day came when their son and daughter-in-law announced they were pregnant. Daughter-in-law stated to mum and dad inlaws ( !? ) they would not see grandson whilst they continued to puff. Result, instant stop. Grandson now four months old and dad-in-law back on smokes, but mum-in -law still clean. About seven months clean.
Harsh ??..............who knows.......
Reality check overcoming addiction ??.........................who knows....
I don't pretend to know what the addiction feels like, I've never smoked.
Ohh, my wife gave up smokes when she first met me ( I think it was the abhorrent shock ), 29 years ago, yet, in moments of stress, she says she will crave for one, but the craving disappears almost as soon as it happens!!
Cheers,
Mike.


----------

